# Should I Be Worried?



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Some time over the course of the night, my power bar for my aquarium got unplugged. I don't know how but it did. The temperature in the tank was around 70 and all the pumps were not running. I plugged everything back in and everything is up and running now. All live stock was alive and seemed to be doing good.

So my question is, should I be worried? and is there anything I should be doing?


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

not at all...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

You could make sure that the power bar doesn't get unplugged mysteriously again. So if I could not figure out exactly what caused it, I'd be worried.

I think your tank should be ok. If in doubt, check water parameters, and do a water change.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

get a ups and plug your heater and pump into that, it will last a couple of hours if you get a decent one.. and it will beep like hell if it gets unplugged so you would wake up and go plug it back in.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

cablemike said:


> get a ups and plug your heater and pump into that, it will last a couple of hours if you get a decent one.. and it will beep like hell if it gets unplugged so you would wake up and go plug it back in.


What is a UPS? I only know of the delivery company.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

conix67 said:


> You could make sure that the power bar doesn't get unplugged mysteriously again. So if I could not figure out exactly what caused it, I'd be worried.
> 
> I think your tank should be ok. If in doubt, check water parameters, and do a water change.


Well i think it either was the cat fooling around with his ball or someone was using one of the other plugs and knocked it by an accident and eventually just fell out.

Water parameters are great and all the animals are doing just fine. I am not worried anymore.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

you know a battery back up for computers. get a high wattage model and it will last longer.. i only got the 500watt model so i only have a couple powerheds plugged into it so it lasts a while 3hours and keep the water oxygenated.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

alright thanks for the info, i will look into getting that.


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> What is a UPS? I only know of the delivery company.


Uninterupted power supply

APC makes good ones


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

You can get a Battery backup air pump


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

TBemba said:


> You can get a Battery backup air pump


those are useless for a reef tank, maybe a 10 gallon fresh water tank with no plants, thats about i


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

cablemike said:


> those are useless for a reef tank, maybe a 10 gallon fresh water tank with no plants, thats about i


So no pump is better than this one? nice


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> Some time over the course of the night, my power bar for my aquarium got unplugged. I don't know how but it did. The temperature in the tank was around 70 and all the pumps were not running. I plugged everything back in and everything is up and running now. All live stock was alive and seemed to be doing good.
> 
> So my question is, should I be worried? and is there anything I should be doing?


You really should be worried my friend, if you didn't unplug it who did? It must of been a ghost, you should hurry on up and find yourself a good excorist.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

TBemba said:


> So no pump is better than this one? nice


no, a ups is better then that one.. those pumps are very tiny and dont cause surface movement.. a tank with fish and corals will go through oxygen at a large rate.. that pump wont do much to help.. maybe a little bit but for the 20 they cost you can get a ups for 50 and have piece of min


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

cablemike said:


> no, a ups is better then that one.. those pumps are very tiny and dont cause surface movement.. a tank with fish and corals will go through oxygen at a large rate.. that pump wont do much to help.. maybe a little bit but for the 20 they cost you can get a ups for 50 and have piece of min


So how long will a UPS power your tank? I didn't think they powered anything for more than an hour tops.

If I had $$ in a SW tank I would invest in a generator


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

well my ups is 500watt, i have two powerheads plugged into it.. they consume 15watts each. last time we had a blackout it lasted 3+ hours. power outage lasted 6 hours.. i will be buying a heavy duty server style 2500w ups when i have the spare cash.. then i can add my heater and return pump.
edited, i forgot my canister filter is also on the ups, it uses 45watts.. so 75watts lasted 3+ hours on a 500w ups.


----------

